# proud's new beginnings



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I am lying in bed as I write this,for the most part all moved into my new duplex. N one more week I will be officially divorced. I'm looking forward to my new life, taking the bull by the horns and riding the h*ll out of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Good for you! I am really starting to come around to your way of thinking too.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

:woohoo: go on Proud my lovely, grab life by the balls!


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Glad to see you are thinking positively...I promise good things will come to you, buddy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good for you Proud!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

*Applause*


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great attitude!! Happy for you!


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Way to go. You seem to be a such a different place now... literally with the new pad, too.

We are proud of Proud. :smthumbup:


----------

